# How Do I Repair BBS RXII Lips



## BlkMaGiC 3526 (Sep 11, 2005)

I just bought some BBS RXIIs today. They are in decent shape except for one wheel.
Wheel in question:








What are the steps to repair this? TIA


----------



## vdubgti97 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: How Do I Repair BBS RXII Lips (BlkMaGiC 3526)*

sander or take it to a wheel shop and have them do it


----------



## BlkMaGiC 3526 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: How Do I Repair BBS RXII Lips (vdubgti97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubgti97* »_sander or take it to a wheel shop and have them do it

What grit sand paper to use? I'll be fixing these myself so wheel shop is out of the question.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: How Do I Repair BBS RXII Lips (BlkMaGiC 3526)*

Wheel and Tire Forum.


----------



## BlkMaGiC 3526 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: How Do I Repair BBS RXII Lips (Ghetto-8v)*

Yup, I've posted there to


----------



## vdubgti97 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: How Do I Repair BBS RXII Lips (BlkMaGiC 3526)*

various grits until you get to superfine to polish out. not sure of the number big to small to get out roughness on wheel srry couldnt help more


----------



## I haz cheezeburgerz (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: How Do I Repair BBS RXII Lips (vdubgti97)*

how do you sand?
start at a low grit...for metal you start higher than wood generally...for you probably 250, maybe 150 considering the "chewed up-edness" you have there.
move to an intermediate grit once you have all the main gouges out and the only scratches are coming from the sanding.
move to a fine grit after you have sanded out the scratches from the first round.
after you've sanded out the intermediate scratches, either go to a finer sandpaper or start polishing.
you seriously have never sanded anything?
cub/boy scouts ftmfw.....


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: How Do I Repair BBS RXII Lips (I haz cheezeburgerz)*

start at 150. go to 2000


----------



## BlkMaGiC 3526 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: How Do I Repair BBS RXII Lips (cjslapshot)*

ok, so bondo is not needed? The only reason I ask is b/c I found a link and the guy used some bondo for a very similar curbage. Then sanded that down.
Also, I'm decided to take the wheels apart. What are the torque specs for the bolts when I reassemble the wheels and what can I use to clean the bolt threading?




_Modified by BlkMaGiC 3526 at 6:55 PM 11-15-2008_


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: How Do I Repair BBS RXII Lips (I haz cheezeburgerz)*

You almost need to have the aluminum welded to fill in the gouges. I had a tech hit his lift puling my car in with a set of nice wheels. I took them to a local wheel shop, and they filled in a few gouges, and polished the lip quite nicely. You couldn't even tell when it was done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## I haz cheezeburgerz (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: How Do I Repair BBS RXII Lips (askibum02)*

bondo???
no.


----------



## BlkMaGiC 3526 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: How Do I Repair BBS RXII Lips (I haz cheezeburgerz)*

Ok so just sanding should do the trick.
Do you know the torque specs for the bolts when I reassemble the wheels and what can I use to clean the bolt threading?


----------



## vdubgti97 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: How Do I Repair BBS RXII Lips (I haz cheezeburgerz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I haz cheezeburgerz* »_how do you sand?
start at a low grit...for metal you start higher than wood generally...for you probably 250, maybe 150 considering the "chewed up-edness" you have there.
move to an intermediate grit once you have all the main gouges out and the only scratches are coming from the sanding.
move to a fine grit after you have sanded out the scratches from the first round.
after you've sanded out the intermediate scratches, either go to a finer sandpaper or start polishing.
you seriously have never sanded anything?
cub/boy scouts ftmfw.....
that is what i said with out the grit sizes


----------



## DREWHALL (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe the torque was ~18 lbs. Search on here, there is a really good thread where a guy refinished his. I used it when doing mine.
P.S. You should take that somewhere. Bondo is crap on wheels, especially on the lip, and you'll never get that out with sanding alone. If you want it to look the same again that is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by DREWHALL at 8:23 PM 11-15-2008_


----------



## BlkMaGiC 3526 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (DREWHALL)*

what did you use to clean the thread bolts?


----------



## Mr.Bullet (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (BlkMaGiC 3526)*

buy new barrels....the point of multi piece wheels


----------



## .Vincent Price. (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: (Mr.Bullet)*

Or you could just buy a new 4th RXII. It's not like they're worth a tremendous amount of money.


----------



## brobs is back (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (Mr.Bullet)*

yup find a single rxII and buy it up for the barrel..


----------

